# Furniture Buying & Delivery



## kesregan (Feb 15, 2016)

I have inherited a house in Alentego do Cercal and I need to buy furniture (beds, tables, wardrobes). What is the best way of going about this please? I am based in UK, but will be visiting the house mid-March, and I need especially the beds to be delivered the day after we arrive. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ikea are pretty reliable when it comes to quoted delivery dates. Same stuff and same product numbers as the UK then order from the nearest Portuguese branch.

At a push, a mattress can be tied to the roof of a hire car and used on its own until you can scour a few local shops !


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Or what about one of those inflatable mattresses? Easy to carry over in a bag.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Just book an Hotel, BnB, Pension, Tent, Caravan and relax. If you want to furnish a house remotely via the interweb with beds delivered the day after you arrive please video it all so everyone can have a laugh,


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

I am planning to order mine from the IKEA in Lisbon. I looked at the products in my local IKEA in the UK to check them out first. I was told delivery could be a day or 2 after ordering on 'most' items. Some sofa beds for example might take a little longer (and other items I suspect).


----------

